# Головные боли и головокружение: как победить болезнь?



## ЕленаС (22 Июн 2020)

Здравствуйте, участники форума, пациенты и специалисты, дающие жизненно важные советы!
До этого времени я только читала форум, как легко можно догадаться, по причине того, что попала в тот же клуб страдальцев: читаю здесь про свои собственные проблемы и понимаю, что не одна я такая(((.

Есть такое несчастье - вдруг начавшаяся и изменившая привычный уклад жизни головная боль, не сильная, но проходящая, сжимающая затылочную область и отдающая в виски, в макушку. Ладно бы боль - это можно и перетерпеть - но это сопровождается небольшим головокружением, усиливающимся при поворотах, наклонах, приседаниях, долгом нахождении в вертикальном положении, все это сопровождается рассеянностью внимания, ухудшением зрения, небольшим шумом в ушах и чувством "дореальности" происходящего (вычитала на форуме это определение, оно вполне отражает состояние).

Кратко история моей болезни.
ВСД по гипотоническому типу с детства (обычное давление 100/65), рост 169 вес 62, возраст 42.
В прошлом перелом правой ноги (прихрамываю,  т.к. пальцы ноги не разгибаются - поврежден нерв), компрессионный перелом L1, L3 в 19 лет (травмы от того, что пришлось прыгать с 3-го этажа при пожаре). Все это зажило -- плавала, старалась, почти не вспоминаю о своей пояснице, правда работаю на даче только в подколенниках.

2 года назад - смерть матери, инсульт у отца - теперь он на моих руках и я конечно же испытала и стресс, и перестала заниматься собой и плавать (некогда).

Работа - сидячая, частично за микроскопом (нагрузка на шею), я эксперт-криминалист.

В конце февраля 2020 года вдруг, первый раз в жизни ощутила эпизодическое головокружение. Потом  в течение недели, постепенно усиливаясь, возникли эти головные боли - от шеи и верхней части спины до затылка. Боли не проходили три недели, хотя я делала гимнастику, самомассаж. Заметила, что больно поворачивать шею налево - болит какая-то мышца внутри, идущая от черепа к позвоночнику.
Я пошла к знакомому мануальному терапевту и он провел два сеанса, ничего особенного, кроме напряжения мышцы, крепящейся одним концом где-то  около левого уха, он не нашел.  Сказал, что особенно править нечего. После его приемов сразу легче мне не стало, но через некоторое время, за которое мне удалось трижды поплавать в бассейне и погреться в сауне, я почти забыла о проблеме.
Потом бассейн закрылся на карантин и проблема пришла заново (недели через две).

Далее я старалась, делала гимнастику по Шишонину (не помогает), по Макееву (снимает головную боль частично и на время), гимнастику для осанки Ланы Палей (есть на ютубе), комлекс Бубновского от головной боли - две последние и сейчас делаю - боли и головокружения не прошли, но уменьшились.

В мае я прошла 4 сеанса мануальной терапии у хирурга-ортопеда нашей областной клинической больницы, который меня консультировал, Литвинова Сергея Александровича. Это очень хороший врач, однако он очень занятый человек и уделяет минимум времени больным(минут по 20), за которое невозможно провести, как я думаю, качественный прием. Но я пошла к нему потому, что он точно не напортит - он каждую неделю проводит по несколько операций на позвоночнике.  Он занимался только моей шеей и немного грудным отделом, делал манипуляции с хрустом, потом я носила часа два воротник Шанца. Он посчитал, что четырех сеансов мануальной терапии достаточно. По его мнению, симптоматика должна уйти не сразу, недели через три. Имеет место врожденный ротационный подвывих, с возрастом компенсация ослабла и болезнь перешла в другую фазу.
Стоит отметить, что он зав. отделением и таких пациентов как я, с головной болью, у них треть. Поэтому я и пошла к этому врачу. Но после него мне особенно легче все равно не стало.

Прошел еще месяц, я продолжала делать гимнастику, заметила за собой, что не держу спину прямо, что у меня есть сколиоз и правое плечо выше левого.
За этот месяц я правда активно работала на даче (а что еще делать на самоизоляции) и после этого мне было тяжело - от наклонов вниз, от приседаний усиливается головокружение, особенно плохо на следующий день.

11 июня я пошла на прием к остеопату. Я случайно попала туда, меня записала знакомая мужа и только перед приемом я поняла, что это вовсе не мануальный терапевт, и методики остеопатии мне не понятны по механизму действия. Но мне стало легче на третий день. Болевой синдром почти ушел, но тяжесть в затылке и небольшое, но постоянное головокружение сохранились.
Остеопат мне сказала, что мне нужно ходить к ней раз в 10 дней и лечение направлено на то, чтобы организм сам восстанавливался.
Не знаю как это действует, но когда ничего не помогает...
Этот остеопат в прошлом невролог с большим стажем, сказала, что мои ощущения связаны в том числе с блуждающим нервом (непонятные ощущения скованности в области носа).

Последний месяц я проколола себе Мильгамму - курс, Румалон (хондропротектор) - около 15 уколов, кортексин (курс). Пропила пачку детралекса и троксерутина. Возможно, уход основного болевого синдрома связан с курсом мильгаммы.  Попробовала пить мидокалм - один день, эффекта ноль, и больше пить не стала.

На сегодняшний день беспокоит чувство скованности в затылке в комплексе с  головокружением и чувством, что ты не можешь до конца проснуться (дореальности происходящего). Мышца слева (по ощущениям она крепится к черепу и идет косо по направлению к позвоночнику) - как болела, так и болит. При повороте головы влево - терпимое чувство болезненности в этом месте.

Думаю, может быть поискать еще одного мануального терапевта, но после приемов у меня всегда усиливался хруст в шее и корешковый синдром.

Результаты анализов прилагаю.
В приложенной ЭМГ - исследования только с мышц рук, языка, шеи (направил врач).
Ссылка на диск с МРТ https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2fkK/MyTmagPoj (архив zip). Если на форуме есть специалист, к которому можно обратиться за более подробной расшифровкой МРТ, то прошу написать мне в личку, ссылка на архив содержимого диска с МРТ Мне сделали расшифровку, но мне кажется, что очень поверхностно.


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2020)

@ЕленаС, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## SAZ888 (5 Мар 2021)

@ЕленаС, У меня практически таже проблема. Мучаюсь уже восемь месяцев, обошел всех и вся. чем только не лечился. Точное выражение состояния - чувство "дореальности" происходящего, определяющее выражение.


----------



## ЕленаС (17 Мар 2021)

Напишу, что со мной через год после начала болезни и что я делала за этот год.

Сначала я делала гимнастику Шишонина, плавала, гимнастику для мышц спины, пила хондропротекторы - и за 4 месяца все усилилось до состояния постоянного сосудистого спазма со всеми вытекающими.
Мануальная терапия в этот период принесла ухудшение.

Через 5 месяцев я попала к нормальному неврологу и мануалу, который меня посадил на циннаризин и афобазол. Через месяц состояние "дореальности" прошло совсем, но головные боли остались
Афобазол очень улучшил мое мировосприятие через 2-3 месяца курса
Мануальная терапия приносила небольшое облегчение.

Хондропротекторы во всех видах, кроме паравертебрального, я принимаю каждодневно.

С октября занимаюсь гимнастикой по Гитту - приносит облегчение.
Гимнастикой на стабилизацию шеи - тоже каждый день.

Перешла с циннаризина на пикамилон в октябре-ноябре - и тут головные боли стали уходить. Вместо всегда в вертикальном состоянии, они стали к вечеру.
Иногда пью диакарб и аспаркам - гидроцефалия спутник СПА. От диакарба чувствую сразу побочку, однако после улучшение.

В декабре получила с Алиэкспресс петлю Глиссона , немного перешила ее - там липучки слабые, и вот тут я ощутила облегчение, недели через две.
Потом только призналась своему мануальному терапевту, думала, он будет ругаться... Но он одобрил, в том виде, как я это делаю.
Не более 5-10 кг нагрузки, 3-5 мин и только на ночь, потом сразу на ортоподушку и на аппликатор Кузнецова.

Петлю надо сочетать с гимнастикой для мышц шеи и спины. Вообще надо разумно подходить и много думать, чтобы понять, как выстроить правильно свои мышцы. У меня правое плечо выше, правая лопатка выше, подвывих ротационный атланта, естественно голова под наклоном как вишенка на торте - кто в теме , тот поймет почему...
Так вот, петля это все мягко вытягивает, но надо еще и мышцы качать.

Поняв, что на диване отлеживаться бесполезно, стала перемещаться на гимнастический коврик вечером.
Также полезное управжнение гантели 1,5-2 кг на плечевой пояс полезны, разведение рук в стороны назад в положении корпус в наклоне.
И др.

В результате года страданий я поняла следующее:
- состояние "дореальности" это то, до чего себя не надо доводить. На этот случай должны быть лекарства и воротник Шанца. Спазмы надо снимать. Циннаризин это быстрый помошник. Другие лекарства действуют курсовым применением.
- кроме расширения сосудов есть проблема оттока крови. Не надо доводить до венозной недостаточности! Если пульсирует в голове, то ложимся или воротник. Испорченные вены не лечатся консервативно(((
- кроме всего прочего может развиться гидроцефалия, от которой идет и спазм сосудов, и боли... Надо следить ! Ее видно на МРТ, на УЗДГ БЦС обнаруживается плохой отток по позвоночным венам. Диакарб временами не помешает
- гимнастика полезна не всякая. Уж точно не Шишонина, что прошлый век и для бабулек, верующих в доброго дядю из иннета. Меня один внешний вид этого персонажа настораживает) Послушайте, что он несет: у вас гол. боли, шум в ушах... вот вам моя панацея... Все, кто это читает, думаю, в курсе, что не поможет, проверили на себе.
- растяжка шеи после консультации с толковым врачом. Тут можно и навредить. Но можно и очень себе помочь.
- гимнастика на стабилизацию шеи и гимнастика Гитта, крутить легонько шеей во все стороны, пока кино смотришь или едешь пассажиром - это полезно
- плавание - на плечевой пояс нагрузка - с головой, опущенной в воду - действует лучше, чем таблетки, снимающие спазмы, ибо естественным образом восстанавливается и приток, и отток крови.

Таким образом, я научилась бороться с этой проблемой. Но вот решить ее раз и навсегда не получается.

Желаю всем здоровья.

Еще помогает ходьба. Думаю, она действует, как гимнастика Гитта.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@ЕленаС, здравствуйте!
Спасибо, что так подробно делитесь своими ощущениями и наработками. Вдохновляет и мотивирует!
Скажите, Вы говорите про боль от черепа, это от затылка по задней поверхности,трапециевидная,а сбоку, плечо болит? У Вас правая грыжа, а боль слева, затруднённый поворот,подвывих, может это как защитная реакция; и может проблема не только в шее,снимки всей спины не делали( сколиоз и старая травма)?
Миорелаксанты (у меня старый добрый мидокалм) при спазме хорошо снимают боль, иногда даже без НПВС. Вы после 1 таб.отказались, может напрасно?

Про остеопата я тоже не поняла, для себя определила,что это как психотерапевт.)

Вы-Молодец!  я уверена добьётесь отличных результатов.


----------



## ЕленаС (17 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, сейчас уже нет затрудненного поворота, это в сообщении год назад. Но слабые болезненные ощущения в мышцах шеи слева есть.  Мидокалм в моей аптечке всегда. Заметила, помогает.
Симптомы скорее всего не от грыжи, а от верхнешейного отдела, впрочем все взаимосвязано.

У меня боль в затылке, которая характеризует спазм позвоночных артерий и затрудненный отток по позвоночным венам.
Год назад я искала помощи везде где можно, в т.ч. на этом форуме. И поняла, что самое ценное здесь - это опыт.

А главные посыл моего сообщения выше - это сказать, что состояние "дореальности" происходящего, да и все неврологические симптомы, нужно снимать медикаментозно, не доводить до него, сразу купировать. Я этого не знала в первые месяцы болезни. А теперь если только чувствую состояние, в котором это предположительно начнется, сразу принимаю меры.
Можно просто лечь, одеть воротник, выпить сосудорасширяющее

Еще в настоящее время начала пить по четвертинке ксантинола никотинат (при спазмах). У кого был опыт применения, поделитесь.
Сразу напишу, осторожно с этим препаратом, я однажды выпила просто таблетку никотинки по назначению терапевта, чуть скорую не вызвала с перепугу - была вся красная от пояса и выше (это реакция, частая для данного препарата). Теперь начала с четвертинки после еды, возможно перейду на половинку. И ксантинола никотинат помягче.
Препарат улучшает мое состояние.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@ЕленаС, да, я поняла и согласна,
во всем не нужно доводить до крайности, при первых симптомах легче купировать. В этом любовь к себе, болит не сильно, все отложить и заняться собой, в том числе и отлежаться. 
По поводу трапециевидной, она крепится в подзатылочный области, может давать боль и спазмированые лестничные, пережимают кровоток...  это не как совет или данность,понятно, что все взаимосвязано и что первично трудно установить,интересно Ваше мнение(опыт очень ценен и важен),тоже хочу разобраться в этом вопросе. Знаете, ещё что заметила, когда начинаешь письменно формулировать свои мысли и опыт,самой себе открываются очевидные и упущенные моменты.)

Никотинку ставили в юности в больнице, была бурная сосудистая реакция- отменили, в таблетках принимала,дозировку не вспомню.


----------



## tatabel (17 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> По поводу трапециевидной, она крепится в подзатылочный области


 И не только трапециевидная, там их много-много в затылочной области. И если их массажировать изо дня в день, то напряжение сходит.. и вопрос тогда, виновата ли ПА?или дело в чем-то другом.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@tatabel, и она виновата) и ПА. В этом и сложность, была бы одна мышца.
Трапециевидная ( что-то я на неё обижена), болит во всех местах прикрепления. И под затылком, акромеон,плечо, лопатка  и  на протяжении.
Меня беспокоит, если спазм защитный, нужно ли его убирать, как и насколько.


----------



## tatabel (17 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @tatabel, и она виновата) и ПА. В этом и сложность, была бы одна мышца.
> Трапециевидная ( что-то я на неё обижена), болит во всех местах прикрепления. И под затылком, акромеон,плечо, лопатка  и  на протяжении.
> Меня беспокоит, если спазм защитный, нужно ли его убирать, как и насколько.


 Не знаю ответ на этот вопрос, но не стала бы так наговаривать именно на трапециевидную мышцу, с ней, кстати, можно справится УВТ. А вот с мышцами затылка..


----------



## tatabel (17 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @tatabel, и она виновата) и ПА. В этом и сложность, была бы одна мышца.
> Трапециевидная ( что-то я на неё обижена), болит во всех местах прикрепления. И под затылком, акромеон,плечо, лопатка  и  на протяжении.
> Меня беспокоит, если спазм защитный, нужно ли его убирать, как и насколько.


У вас сколиоз какой?))если есть


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

@tatabel, у нас пока нет.


----------



## tatabel (17 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> @tatabel, у нас пока нет.


У нас?


----------



## SAZ888 (17 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Через 5 месяцев я попала к нормальному неврологу и мануалу, который меня посадил на циннаризин и афобазол. Через месяц состояние "дореальности" прошло совсем, но головные боли остались


Добрый день! А  меня это состояние никак не хочет покидать, чем только не лечился. Три курса терапии прошел: капельницы, уколы, таблетки, физео процедуры три раза, массаж, мануалист, остеопат, иглоукалывания, воротник надувной и Шанца. Гимнастик перепробовал вариантов восемь. Был на приеме у 10 неврологов, в платных клиниках направляют на обследования и назначают кучу сосудистых и ноотропов, а в городской поликлинике просто руками разводят, возраст говорят. Мне всего 51 год, всю сознательную жизнь занимался спортом, еще восемь месяцев назад участвовал в соревнованиях команд ветеранов по хоккею и футболу. А теперь вот чувствую себя практически инвалидом, и что с этим делать никак понять не могу. Ваше упорство в контроле над недугом вселяет надежду.


----------



## AlexSam (17 Мар 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> У нас?


У ребёнка)), у нас одна боль на двоих.


----------



## tatabel (17 Мар 2021)

@AlexSam, ааа..)) ну вообще у меня болела трапеция и затылок, ну и рука от этого была как сильно перетренированная.


----------



## ЕленаС (18 Мар 2021)

SAZ888 написал(а):


> Добрый день! А  меня это состояние никак не хочет покидать, чем только не лечился.


Я почитала в вашей теме,чем вы лечились. Попробуйте попить циннаризин 3х50 мг. Мне из того, что вам назначили, ничего не помогло.
Циннаризин старый добрый советский препарат. Если вы пропьете курсом месяца два-три, особой побочки не случится.
Если не доверяете просто совету, сходите к какому-нибудь неврологу со стажем, не к новоиспеченным.

У вас неравномерный просвет сосудов.... Либо атеросклероз, либо стенки утолщенные, а может быть и спазм.

Вам доктор отвечает в вашей теме "Диагноза нет, а назначена разная фигня". Я полностью согласна. Кстати, доктор этот хороший)
Я не доктор, поэтому позволяю себе давать советы на форуме по поводу лекарств - на собственном опыте, и меня никто за это не осудит. А врач вам тут не напишет: принимай то и то... ибо так не положено.
Так вот, попробуйте все же циннаризин.
Он противопоказан только при склонности к паркинсонизму, но думаю пользы больше чем вреда будет.
У меня хоть голова и побаливает и сейчас, но она не мутная, как  в том состоянии.

Посмотрела ваше УЗДГ, у вас еще на уровне С5С6 значительное снижение кровотока справа. И замедление скорости кровотока по задней мозговой артерии. Это значит, крови не хватает в области вертебробазилярного бассейна.

Насколько знаю, позвоночная артерия входит на уровне С5 в позвоночный канал. Но что-то ее там стало защемлять....А может быть, и мышечный спазм. Попытайтесь выпрямить плечи назад, кинуть их вниз и расслабить шею. Если это спазм, то по идее он должен проходить в положении лежа.

Еще бывает неприятная штука под названием атеросклероз. Но на УЗДГ должно быть видно.

давайте вы пока начнете с циннаризина и посмотрите на ощущения хотя бы неделю-две. Он расширяет сосуды, если они спазмированы. При атеросклерозе помогает тоже. Но конечно, если у вас кровь не доходит по причине недостаточности ниже С5, то тут надо искать другие причины в сосудах ниже. И расширяй сосуды или нет в голове, крови не прибавится, если ее просто не хватает...
Так что нужно подбирать то, что вам помогает.


----------



## ЕленаС (18 Мар 2021)

AlexSam написал(а):


> Скажите, Вы говорите про боль от черепа, это от затылка по задней поверхности,трапециевидная,а сбоку, плечо болит? У Вас правая грыжа, а боль слева, затруднённый поворот,подвывих, может это как защитная реакция; и может проблема не только в шее,снимки всей спины не делали( сколиоз и старая травма)?


я подозреваю, что дело не без мышечного спазма. Но за целый год я не научилась с ним бороться.
У меня до сих пор потягивает лестничные мышцы слева, по поводу трапеции тоже возможно, что она потягивает в области крепления к затылку. Но кроме названных есть много глубоких мышц.
У меня вчера и сегодня были напряженные дни. Сегодня разболелась голова. Пока ехала домой в метро, постаралась распрямить плечи, а мышцы шеи расслабить. Пришла покрутила шеей, пока фильм смотрела, во все стороны. И боль утихла.
Значит, напряженные мышцы влияют.


----------



## tatabel (18 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Я почитала в вашей теме,чем вы лечились. Попробуйте попить циннаризин 3х50


Скажите, а что циннаризин делает?

Не нашли способ бороться с мышечными спазмами?


----------



## ЕленаС (18 Мар 2021)

tatabel написал(а):


> Скажите, а что циннаризин делает?
> 
> Не нашли способ бороться с мышечными спазмами?


В моем случае он снимает спазм с позвоночных артерий на уровне мозга.
На узи у меня небольшое защемление на уровне V4 (верхнешейный отдел) со скоростью кровотока большей в два раза. А на уровне позвоночных артерий мозга на узи - достаточно выраженный спазм. Этот спазм рефлекторного характера, из-за затрудненного кровотока на уровне V4 (включающего и затрудненный отток крови). Кроме того, это спазм на фоне гормонов стресса
Циннаризин действует, расширяя сосуды (особенно головного мозга) за счет инактивации медленный кальциевых каналов.
При таких болезнях как у нас спазм сосудов идет по нарастающей. А в сосудах есть такие механизмы, когда от одного спазмированного участка передается нервный сигнал к другому, что вызывает стойкий спазм.
Этот спазм и выражается в состоянии "дореальности" - голове не хватает крови. Причем не хватает структурам продолговатого мозга (сосудодвигательные и дыхательный центры), мозжечку (координация движений) - отсюда головокружение
Циннаризин работает на приток крови.Его давным давно пьют многие старые бабушки и прекрасно себе живут долго и в памяти.

Однако.. Нужно понимать, что расширять сосуды нельзя, не организовав и хороший отток крови. Если с этим проблема, то в результате приема циннаризина начнутся другие головные боли - распирающие.
Я сочетала циннаризин и диакарб, т.к. небольшая гидроцефалия на моем МРТ есть, может быть это просто возрастное.

В идеале нужно все же найти грамотного врача-невролога.
Но... по жизни... Человек мучается месяцев пять, а ему актовегин назначают - препарат с сомнительным эффектом. Или церебролизин... Да, хороший препарат, но спазмы он не снимает и кровоток не восстанавливает. Мексидол, любимый всеми, улучшает микроциркуляцию...но на спазмы влияет слабо. И пей это не пей.. так и будешь страдать от спазмов.


Еще я однажды пила по назначению другого врача сразу три препарата от спазмов. Это второй вариант: мексидол+пикамилон+винпоцетин.  Сразу три таблетки и по два раза в день. Вообще назначено было по три раза, но мне и этого хватало.
Действует. Спазмы снимает. Но у меня голова болела - уже от расширившихся сосудов.

С этими спазмами такая штука... У нас многие пациенты раз в полгода ложатся под капельницы. А спрашивается, зачем было до этого доводить?
Т.е. такой стойкий спазм в сосудах вертебробазилярного бассейна, что человек влежку лежит.
А спазмы еще развиваются по нарастающей.  И снять состояние нельзя одной таблеткой. А только курсом.
Назначают курсом пикамилон+мексидол - месяца 2 . Но я пила когда, в августе, эффекта не было.  Или слабый
Меня вывел из состояния "дореальности" циннаризин и только он. А после я в это состояние почти не попадала.
В случае чего я одеваю надувной воротник, надувая его так, что шея вытягивается, и принимаю таблетку циннаризина. Через часа два должна боль пройти. Действует всегда. Другое дело, что без воротника потом боль возобновляется. Но не состояние мутной головы.


----------



## ЕленаС (18 Мар 2021)

Странное дело, что мы тут на форуме (пациенты) сами ищем спасения и советуем друг другу. А пойдешь к врачу - такой бред напишут в назначении...
Я если и хожу на участок, то только за направлением. И то, не советую.
Если бы я пять лет назад не на участке сделала рентген, а в платной клинике, я бы уже была во всеоружии. Ведь еще тогда у меня болело на уровне С5-С5 и шея не поворачивалась. А на рентгене было небольшое снижение высоты дисков.
Только сейчас там грыжа 2,5 мм с небольшой деформацией дурального мешка. Она и раньше там была. Но и на нынешнем рентгене из поликлиники там ее нет и в помине. А вот на МРТ есть. И на рентгене за 2 тыс. руб. описание на 2-3 страницы, подробное, и далеко не радужное.

Циннаризин я больше не пью (почти), но он был незаменим раньше. Я уже месяца три пью пикамилон. Он действует не сразу, но курсом. 
Улучшает настроение, мягко расширяет сосуды мозга. 
Сейчас пью только его, плюс хондропротекторы от iherb, не знаю, хороши они или нет, но большая банка стоит тысячи 2, мне ее на полгода уже хватило, и там есть сера (msm). МSM я купила еще целый килограмм. Его можно до 4 г в день


----------



## tatabel (18 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> В моем случае он снимает спазм с позвоночных артерий на уровне мозга


Очень интересно, а у вас сколиоз левосторонний (шея наклонена влево), а болит (болело) конечно затылок, трапеция, висок справа?


----------



## AlexSam (18 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Странное дело, что мы тут на форуме (пациенты) сами ищем спасения и советуем друг другу. А пойдешь к врачу - такой бред напишут в назначении...
> Я если и хожу на участок, то только за направлением. И то, не советую.д.


Невролог последний,мне сказала, что психосоматика ( не пальпировала, не смотрела, только ручки потёрла) и назначила МРТ, на вопрос о цели исследования:невыясненный болевой синдром , т.к.НХ написал цервикалгия),и закрыла направление к нашему ортопеду- направив к платному, пришлось  бежать в Поликлиннику,открывать, как первичное.Последний ортопед сказала, что « МРТ такое же облучение, как и рентген»,  кардиолог поставила аденоидит 2 ст. по кардиограмме и отправила к ЛОРу,2 ЛОРа отмели, это  только за последний месяц. Я думала, что опытный пациент, но иногда сил не хватает. И благодаря помощи врачей и пациентов этого форума ( многими восхищаюсь за их профессионализм и мужество) я знаю,что мой ребёнок не дообследован. Что нужно быть настойчивее.Что нужно не обращать внимания  на бюрократическую систему.  И очень всем благодарна. И Вам в том числе.


----------



## SAZ888 (19 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Еще бывает неприятная штука под названием атеросклероз. Но на УЗДГ должно быть видно.
> 
> давайте вы пока начнете с циннаризина и посмотрите на ощущения хотя бы неделю-две. Он расширяет сосуды, если они спазмированы. При атеросклерозе помогает тоже. Но конечно, если у вас кровь не доходит по причине недостаточности ниже С5, то тут надо искать другие причины в сосудах ниже. И расширяй сосуды или нет в голове, крови не прибавится, если ее просто не хватает...
> Так что нужно подбирать то, что вам помогает.


Спасибо Вам огромное за советы. Я тоже думал на атеросклероз, но во время УЗДГ специально спросил у врача, она сказала есть начальные признаки, но бляшек нет. После УЗДГ, где увидели сильный пережим слева на уровне С5, сделал КТ с контрастом, и там не увидели никаких сужений. После этого начал думать про мышечные спазмы, потому как, кроме всего в положении лежа состояние улучшается. Но, я как спортсмен из опыта знаю, что любой мышечный спазм очень болезненный, а у меня в шее нет никакой боли, ни при движении, ни при пальпации.
Циннаризин я пробовал, правда недолго, дней 7-8, без изменений, немного лучше было от кавинтона. Вот афобазол еще не пробовал, думаю начать. Вчера закончился курс иглоукалывания, особых изменений не заменил, разве совсем чуток, типа плацебо.


ЕленаС написал(а):


> я подозреваю, что дело не без мышечного спазма. Но за целый год я не научилась с ним бороться


А физиолечения пробовали, для расслабления, например лазер или  старый добрый электрофорез с чем нибудь, например с те же эуфиллином? 


ЕленаС написал(а):


> Если не доверяете просто совету, сходите к какому-нибудь неврологу со стажем, не к новоиспеченным.


За плечами уже теперь 11 неврологов, последним был тот, который иголки ставил, он долго все расспрашивал, просмотрел все обследования и без особой уверенности намекнул на признаки атеросклероза на МРТ. Невролог пенсионер из районной больницы сказал, заканчивай желудок таблетками травить, ищи немедикаментозные способы лечения, типа мануальщика, иголок, пиявок. Теперь я и это все, кроме пиявок попробовал, но увы.


----------



## ЕленаС (19 Мар 2021)

SAZ888 написал(а):


> Спасибо Вам огромное за советы. Я тоже думал на атеросклероз, но во время УЗДГ специально спросил у врача, она сказала есть начальные признаки, но бляшек нет.


Я стала читать вашу тему и думаю, что в поиске причины состояния нельзя не обратить внимание на два важных выявленных нарушения: это полное пережатие позвоночной артерии на уровне С5-С6 с одной стороны, а второе - неравномерность просвета сосудов и значительное замедление кровотока в вертебробазилярном бассейне.
Третье, что возможно тоже важно - это нарушение оттока крови (венозные синусы расширены)
Насколько знаю, позвоночные артерия и вена идут рядом, и если одно пережимается, то и другое.

Возникает вопрос, почему на уровне С5С6 у вас пережимается? На рентгене с функц. пробами там нестабильность. Значит, у вас идет зажим в движении. Еще вопрос, а УЗИ сосудов делали в лежачем или сидячем положении? 

Хорошо бы сделать УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы более подробно и с функциональными пробами. 
Бляшки хорошо видно на уровне мозга. Почему у вас не равномерный просвет в сосудах мозга? Бляшки, утолщенная стенка или спазм? 
Вот это надо выяснить. Плюс выяснить, есть ли затруднение оттока крови.

Далее, при таком сильном пережатии позвоночной артерии  на уровне С5С56 лечить нужно именно это.  Надо более подробно узнать, что же там происходит. Вроде пока остановились на нестабильности. Нужно установить почему нестабильность. Снижение высоты дисков, протрузии? 

Попробуйте снять состояние ношением надувного воротника, а не просто воротника Шанца. Но не забывайте гимнастику на стабилизацию шейного отдела (она везде в ютубе, это когда давишь с одной стороны рукой и сопротивляешься мышцами шеи и т.п.)
Крутить головой во все стороны с нестабильностью нельзя.

По поводу циннаризина, он вам поможет если у вас спазм. Также он помогает расширить просвет сосудов при бляшках и утолщенной стенке. Увеличивает периферическое кровообращение в целом. Однако пережим на уровне С5 он не уберет. 

Афобазол нужен только чтобы не переживать лишнего в условиях такой проблемы. И снижать нагрузку напряжения на сосуды от активации гормонов стресса. Косвенно он тоже помогает.

Еще есть препарат фезам, циннаизин+пирацетам. Но я отказалась от него, у меня была побочка.

Если не было улучшений от циннаризина, попробуйте кавинтон (=пирацетам)+мексидол+пикамилон, 3 раза в день по 3 таблетки. Это симптоматическая терапия, замена капельницам.

Найдите хорошего узиста и договоритесь об узи с функц. пробами (при поворотах головы) и сидя.
Узисты сопротивляются, у них методика - но ведь вам в вертикали хуже, а в горизонтали все почти что в норме бывает.
Я только раза с пятого добилась, чтобы мне посмотрели позвоночные артерии на уровне мозга в положении сидя. И "оказывается" там стойкий спазм, при несильном зажиме на уровне V4. А лежа все норм



tatabel написал(а):


> Очень интересно, а у вас сколиоз левосторонний (шея наклонена влево), а болит (болело) конечно затылок, трапеция, висок справа?


Все правильно, только сторона другая. Сколиоз у меня слабо выраженный, его и не ставят. Но от ношения сумки правое плечо выше, шея идет на 8 град. влево, голова компенсаторно в верхнешейном отделе вправо (ротационный подвывих). А мышцы шеи болят слева.
Артроз атлантозатылочного  сустава 1 степени добавляет симптоматику. Болит всегда слева - и лестничные мышцы, и под затылком, и даже в области под ухом.
А если напряженно печатать за компом, не замечая нарастания спазма мышц, то все это переходит в головную боль.


----------



## tatabel (19 Мар 2021)

ЕленаС написал(а):


> Болит всегда слева - и лестничные мышцы, и под затылком, и даже в области под ухом.



Да, точно, все слева)) а у меня все тоже самое (примерно) справа. Значит есть место сколиоза и мышечно-тонические нарушениям


----------



## ЕленаС (20 Мар 2021)

В данный момент я участвую в переписке с форумчанами, давшими мне несколько очень полезных советов, хочу вынести это на всеобщее чтение. Эти советы совпадают с моим опытом и наблюдениями .

1. В развитии состояния туманной головы важную роль играют мышцы. Неправильная осанка, сутулость, вдовий горбик, зажатость в груди спереди, поднятые плечи - в результате шея напряжена, компенсируя положение. Зажимаются сосуды и....
2. https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15351/ - советы доктора AIR как работать с мышцами. Если бы была московская, сходила бы к нему на прием.

Изначально мне не помогло исправление осанки и расслабление шеи. А сейчас помогает. После курса сосудорасширяющих, мануальной терапии, гимнастики (хотя гимнастику я делала как сама придумала, возможно не эффективно).
Хочу отметить, что если человек со стойкими неврологическими нарушениями приходит к мануальному терапевту, то даже при правильной мануальной терапии это может не возыметь эффекта. Нужен еще и невролог с назначениями таблеток.
Я ходила к лучшим врачам, и эффекта не было. Если приходишь в состоянии невроза, спазма и пр.... То один мануал не поможет. Я думаю, врачи должны работать в связке и по идее мануал должен отправлять к неврологу, которому доверяет, и психотерапевту). Я впрочем не поверила, когда мне невролог-мануал на первом же приеме такой диагноз написал, первичный, что я обиделась)))). А уже второй диагноз, выходящий из первого - недостаточность кровообращения в ВББ.









						Комплекс "Ба дуань цзинь" - "8 кусков парчи"
					

"Не сотвори себе кумира!" Считаю, что нет никакой разницы в том, где, каким образом и у кого ты разучил тот или иной лечебный, оздоровительный или тренировочный гимнастический комплекс. Главное - методически правильно выполнять его. И нет никакой надобности тратить деньги и время на...




					www.medhouse.ru
				



Вот полезная тема на форуме! Буду осваивать гимнастику.


----------



## Irsen (22 Июн 2021)

Здравствуйте, @ЕленаС
Как Ваше самочувствие сейчас? Я меня такая же проблема, лечусь с переменным успехом.


----------



## Br2Fog (6 Апр 2022)

Я извиняюсь за оффтоп. Но как же не хочется во всем этом разбираться - хочется просто жить и радоваться.


----------



## Evgeniy_d (7 Апр 2022)

Br2Fog написал(а):


> ... хочется просто жить и радоваться.


Теперь уже не получится просто так жить как раньше ..😫


----------



## mtusi1997 (30 Ноя 2022)

Только постоянные упражнения и наблюдения у опытного специалиста. Никакие таблетки тут не помогу.
Говоря про постоянные я имею ввиду на протяжении всей жизни, а не до того момента пока боль пройдет.
Поверьте, много лет мучалась.


----------

